# ¿Alguien armó un amplificador con TDA1514 A?



## andreslazari (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola gente del foro... les cuento buscando y buscando amplificadores para poner en mi auto encontre uno con baja distorcion y que parece potente... trabaja con el integrado TDA1514 A.
Me parecio bueno antes de meterme en el proyecto quisiera saber si alguien armo un amplificador con este integrado y que resultados le dio.

Me ayudarian tambien si me dijeran cuanto sale mas o menos... porque donde vivo te cobran lo que les hace falta, y no lo que vale realmente.
Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## //pollo// (Jul 5, 2008)

hola amigo!
mira, este integrado no te a servir para el auto a menos que fabriques una fuente smps que te eleve los 12v de la bateria del auto a unos 25v simetricos para poder alimentar el amplificador y una fuente de ese tipo aca en argentina te va a estar saliendo unos $90.
mira, lo que puedes hacer es armar un amplificador con un TDA1562 que te entrega 55wrms, tiene muy buena calidad de sonido y es capaz de mover wofers de 10" o 12" sin problemas, yo tengo dos amplificadores armados con este integrado en mi auto y me sacude todo,lo mejor de este integrado es que se alimenta con 12v y no hace falta fuentes smps ni nada parecido,la verdad golpean muy fuertes los graves, si te interesa este integrado aqui te paso el link de un post en el foro donde se habla de este integrado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/

si kieres puedes ver los videos que subi en youtube para que te des una idea de lo que suena el integrado.

nos vemos!

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 5, 2008)

parece un integrado simple, y de buenas prestaciones. igualmente, segun el datasheet, se alimenta de voltaje simetrico o sea positivo y negativo. lo cual nos llegva a q tendrias q hacer una particion del cvoltaje de la bateria del coche.

otro integrado muy bueno, y que funciona bien, y que no es caro, ronda los $22, es el TDA1562Q del cual hay post, y post escritos. t paso un pcb q hice hoy mismo. esta mejoradito.


----------



## andreslazari (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahhh no me habia dado cuenta de ese pequeño detalle... 
el tda1562 parece bastante bueno! tendria que probarlo...


----------



## saul tomala (Abr 12, 2012)

disculpen soy nuevo.. alguien me puede decir dond consigo el tda1562.. tengo casi 1 año.. buscandolo aca en Ecuador y nada... alguien sabe algun sitio..!! agradeceria muxo....


----------



## MDoggy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul tomala dijo:


> disculpen soy nuevo.. alguien me puede decir dond consigo el tda1562.. tengo casi 1 año.. buscandolo aca en Ecuador y nada... alguien sabe algun sitio..!! agradeceria muxo....



muy probablemente se lo encuentra en ElectroSonido o en RadioCom los dos situados cerca de la av. Colón y Versalles, Quito, Ecuador


----------



## fushika (Jun 23, 2020)

Hola a todos, alguien tiene algun diagrama/pcb de un amplificador mono con tda1514 ? es para un ampli de viola, saludos.


----------



## malesi (Jun 23, 2020)

fushika dijo:


> Hola a todos, alguien tiene algun diagrama/pcb de un amplificador mono con tda1514 ? es para un ampli de viola, saludos.








						SEZIONE AUDIO
					

Progetto di amplificatore audio stereo HI-FI con integrato TDA1514. Schema elettrico, circuito stampato, datasheets e  foto della realizzazione.



					www.electronicszone.it


----------



## fushika (Jun 25, 2020)

Funcionara? le ven algo mal? algo que cambiar?


----------

